# Ein neuer PC soll her



## Yvaine (14. April 2014)

Hallo,

in den letzten Jahren zockte ich überwiegend auf Laptops, da die jedoch sehr schnell erhitzen und man bei einem PC "mehr" für weniger Geld (im Vergleich zum Lappi) bekommt, wollte ich mir in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten einen neuen PC zu legen. 

Mein Budget liegt bei bis zu 1000,00 €. 

Ich würde gerne aktuelle Titel spielen und freue mich sehr auf z. B. Sacred 4, The Elder Scrolls Online und Divinity 3 ... : ) 

Ich habe mir 3 Modelle angesehen und wollte euch um einen Rat bitten, welche der PC`S am ehesten geeignet ist. Zudem möchte ich möglichst lange an ihm haben, ohne das er als "veraltet" gilt und bestimmte Spiele nicht mehr auf ihm laufen.

Hier die PC`s:

1 . Hyrican Alpha 4125 Gaming PC

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-4440 Quad-Core der 4. Generation (Haswell) 4C/4T / Taktfrequenz: 3,1 GHz (Turbo 3,3 GHz) / L3-Cache: 6MB / 84
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H81M-D2V mATX
Anschlüsse Vorderseite: Audio, Mic., 2x USB 3.0
Anschlüsse Rückseite: 4x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, 1x PS/2, 1x VGA, 1x DVI, 1x seriell, 1x LAN, 3x Audio
Arbeitsspeicher: 8192MB 1333MHz DDR3
Festplatte: 1TB SATA-3 (7200U/min., 64MB Cache)
Card Reader: ohne
Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner
Grafik: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 Overclocked Grafik, 2 GB GDDR5 (2x DVI, 1x HDMI, 1x Display Port), PCI-Express, PCI-Express, unterstützt Nvidia GPU-Boost, Nvidia Adaptive Vertical-Sync, Nvidia 3D-Vision Ready, Nvidia Surround, Nvidia SLI®-Technology, Nvidia Physix® Technology
Audio: High Definition Audio / 7.1 support
Netzwerk / LAN: 10/100/1000 MBit/s LAN on Board
Gehäuse: Gamingtower Gigabyte Alpha (Maße HxBxT 522x205x500mm)
Netzteil: LC-Power LC-500H-12 500 Watt
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 (64 Bit)


2. Hyrican MSI Cougar Military 4243 Gaming-PC

Prozessor: Intel® Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 LGA11504C/8T / Taktfrequenz: 3,30 GHz (Turbo 3,7 GHz) / L2-Cache: 256KB x2 / L3-Cache: 8MB / 80W
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H81M-D2V mATX
Anschlüsse Vorderseite: Audio, Mic., 1x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0
Anschlüsse Rückseite: 4x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, 1x PS/2, 1x VGA, 1x DVI, 1x seriell, 1x LAN, 3x Audio
Arbeitsspeicher: 8192 MB 1600 MHz DDR3 RAM
Festplatte: 1000 GB SATA-3 (7200U/min., 64 MB Cache)
Card Reader: ohne
Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner
Grafik: Nvidia GeForce GTX760 Overclocked Grafik, 2 GB GDDR5 (2x DVI, Display Port, HDMI,) PCI-Express 3.0, unterstützt Nvidia GPU-Boost, Nvidia Adaptive Vertical-Sync, Nvidia 3D-Vision Ready, Nvidia Surround, Nvidia SLI®-Technology, Nvidia Physix® Technology
Audio: High Definition Audio / 7.1 support
Netzwerk / LAN / WLAN: 10/100/1000 MBit/s LAN on Board / 802.11bgn WLAN bis zu 150MBit/s
Gehäuse: Gamingtower Cougar 67M3 Schwarz / Front army-green (Maße HxBxT 425mm x 198mm x 484mm)
Netzteil: 600 Watt
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64Bit


3. Hyrican MSI Cougar Military 3802 Gaming-PC


Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i7-3770 der 3. Generation (22nm Ivy Bridge), 4C/8T / Taktfrequenz: 3,40 GHz (Turbo 3,9 GHz) / L2-Cache: 256KB x4 / L3-Cache: 8MB / 77W

Motherboard: MSI B75MA-P45 mATX

Anschlüsse Vorderseite: Audio, Mic., 1x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0

Anschlüsse Rückseite: 2x USB 3.0, 4x USB 2.0, 2x PS/2, 1x VGA, 1x DVI, 1x LAN, 3x Audio

Arbeitsspeicher: 8192MB 1333MHz DDR3

Festplatte: 1000 GB SATA-3 (7200U/min., 64 MB Cache)

Card Reader: Media Card Reader

Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner

Grafik: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 Ti, Overclocked, 2 GB GDDR5 Grafik (2x DVI, 1x HDMI, 1x Display Port) PCIExpress3.0, unterstützt Nvidia GPU-Boost, Nvidia Adaptive Vertical-Sync, Nvidia 3D-Vision Ready, Nvidia Surround, Nvidia SLI®-Technology, Nvidia Physix® Technology

Audio: High Definition Audio / 7.1 support

Netzwerk / LAN / WLAN: 10/100/1000 MBit/s LAN on Board / 802.11bgn WLAN 300MBit/s (2 Antennen)

Gehäuse: Gamingtower Cougar 67M3 Schwarz / Front army-green (425mm x 198mm x 484mm)

Netzteil: HEC HEC-550TE-2WX 550 Watt 80+ Bronze

Betriebssystem: Windows 8 (64 Bit

************
Vielen Dank für eure Beratung!! ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (14. April 2014)

Na ja, wenn überhaupt einer von den 3 dann den zweiten. Die Schwachstelle bei allen dreien ist aber die Grafikkarte. Da kommst Du sicherlich billiger und besser weg, wenn Du selbst einen zusammenstellst. Bei Hardwareversand zum Beispiel, die bauen den PC für 20 € auch komplett zusammen. Was würdest Du denn ausgeben wollen? Und was sollen die von Dir genannten PCs denn kosten?


----------



## Enisra (14. April 2014)

Ja, da kann ich Shorty nur zustimmen, wenn es UNBEDINGT einer der dreien sein MUSS, dann den Mittleren in anbetracht dessen das die Grafikkarte zumindest die Aktuelle Generation ist, aber auch eher etwas "zu schwach" ist.
Aber ich würde auch eher dazu raten selbst einen zusammen zu stellen und auch auf eine Radeon zu setzen, wo entweder die gleichguten Karten billiger sind oder die gleichteuren wesentlich schneller


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2014)

Auf jeden Fall Nummer 2, allerdings die Frage: was kostet der?


----------



## Yvaine (14. April 2014)

Der kostet 949.00 €.


----------



## Shorty484 (14. April 2014)

Also ich habe jetzt mal schnell einen PC zusammengestellt, der der Leistung des 2. von Dir genannten entspricht, nur mit besserer Grafikkarte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache, kann auch ein anderes sein. Beim Zusammenbau kämen noch 20 € hinzu.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt mal schnell einen PC zusammengestellt, der der Leistung des 2. von Dir genannten entspricht, nur mit besserer Grafikkarte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Es sind inzwischen 30€, aber falls Dein Bild vom PC-Konfigurator stammt, ist das im unten angezeigten Preis schon drin. 

 Und jo: der PC von Shorty wäre sogar nochmal ca 20-25% besser in Games als der 2. Hyrican-PC UND kostet, wie Du siehst, dabei sogar etwas weniger. Du musst dann halt selber wissen, ob Du unbedingt ein Komplett-Paket willst oder ob du einen selber zusammenstellst und zusammenbauen lässt. Bei Komplett-PCs kann (muss aber nicht) der Service evlt. etwas besser sein, dafür kosten die halt idR mehr, oft auch viel zu viel Aufpreis. 

 Hier in dem Fall isses so: ein PC der gleichgut wie der 2. Hyrican wäre, kostet sogar nur 800€ kosten. Denn wenn man in Shortys Vorschlag die Grafikkarte durch eine AMD R9 270X ersetzt, wird der PC 100€ billiger und wäre genau so stark wie der 2. Hyrican-PC (die R9 270X ist gleichstark wie die GTX 760, aber günstiger)  - du zahlst also an sich 150€ mehr nur dafür, dass es halt ein "Komplett PC" ist. Zudem ist in Shortys Vorschlag schon ein echt gutes Gehäuse und Top-Netzteil drin - was besseres ist im Komplett-PC sicher nicht, vermutlich eher was schwächeres.


----------

